# The beauty of ultra wide-angle lenses



## waruilewi (May 18, 2008)

From the 10-22 on my cropped-sensor 50D. Got some ultra wides you'd like to share?


----------



## 2thfixr (Sep 23, 2008)

Took this one today with my iPhone 4. Can't go wrong with a summer fair!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

waruilewi said:


> From the 10-22 on my cropped-sensor 50D. Got some ultra wides you'd like to share?


What a shot. I wonder what it'd look like on a "normal" lens. :think:


----------



## purebred08 (Jun 11, 2009)

love that lens
one of my current favs


----------



## waruilewi (May 18, 2008)

purebred08 said:


> love that lens
> one of my current favs


Yeah, it's turning out to be my normal lens now after I had to bring my 24-105 into Canon repair. My toddler got into a scrape with it - and the lens lost:


----------



## purebred08 (Jun 11, 2009)

waruilewi said:


> Yeah, it's turning out to be my normal lens now after I had to bring my 24-105 into Canon repair. My toddler got into a scrape with it - and the lens lost:


*ouch. do you use prime lenses?*


----------



## Ceathreamhnan (May 7, 2010)

The Falkirk Wheel (a device to move canal boats up and down 115 feet), Tokina 11-16 @11mm on D90


----------



## Euterpe (Aug 25, 2010)

2thfixr said:


> Took this one today with my iPhone 4. Can't go wrong with a summer fair!


Took with a iPhone4? what awesome sharpness :-!
My actual iPhone 3Gs took poor picture, we are so far than the new generation.


----------



## cmilaprz (Aug 27, 2010)

Great pictures!! I never imagined that we could get pictures with such excellence with iPhone. Though, the fact about wide lens camera able to get some good shots is a know thing but the angle and the view that's shown is indeed something draws my attention.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Really awesome shots. :-!


----------



## Steadyhands (Sep 18, 2010)

10-22 again but this time on a 1D3.


----------



## mparker (Jan 26, 2010)

12mm on a Nikon D1x









21mm on Nikon D200









21mm on Nikon D1x









21mm on D200









13mm on Nikon D200


----------



## waruilewi (May 18, 2008)

mparker said:


> 12mm on a Nikon D1x





Steadyhands said:


> 10-22 again but this time on a 1D3.


Stupendous shots, gents. The perspective is amazing. I find myself being more creative with ultra wides and having to think outside the box more often. Even on simple shots like these I took last weekend.


----------



## Steadyhands (Sep 18, 2010)

waruilewi said:


> Stupendous shots, gents. The perspective is amazing. I find myself being more creative with ultra wides and having to think outside the box more often. Even on simple shots like these I took last weekend.


Thanks, like you I find I look at things differently when I have the wide angle on.
10-22 on the 1D3 again.


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Those pics had me staring off into space~Crooning my neck really, cheers! :-d


----------

